# Help - Trouble with Flash



## cmitri (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a Nikon D800 with a Yongnuo 568EX  HSS flash, a YN622N transceiver hooked up to the flash, and a YN622-N controller in the hotshoe.

When I press down on the shutter button to take a picture, my flash fires off 3 times before syncing with the shutter on the 4th time. So it syncs with the firing of the flash on the fourth time but the flash fires off 3 times prior.

I've reset all my devices and can't figure out why this is happening. 

This is not a new system for me, I've been using this setup for a couple of years now and have never had this happen before.

Any advice?
Thanks,
Charles


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you have red-eye reduction enabled and/or is the flash set to "Commander" mode (if capable?)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2017)

I thought that I read here on TPF just yesterday that the Yongnuo 568 flash unit was not fully compatible with the 622 triggering system. @Destin or @Braineack might know, or maybe it was @astroNikon


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Do you have red-eye reduction enabled and/or is the flash set to "Commander" mode (if capable?)



yeah, that's sounds like red-eye mode.


----------

